# Charbroil American Gourmet Deluxe



## john1916 (May 7, 2012)

So this is my first smoker and I've had it for about two and a half weeks now.








I went with Charbroil because i've had a charcoal grill made by them for years and am in love with it!  I saw a lot of stuff pointing towards the smokin pro horizontal offset but I wanted stay loyal to a company that has treated me well.







For a rookie like myself I thought this would be a ton of smoking room, and I was right.  I skipped putting in the warmer rack because it seemed like a waste of good smoking space.  I also immediately tossed the firebox cooking grate.







I did add a few things I had seen under mods for the smokin pro.  The metal "tuning plate" which is really more of a way for me to even out my heat and the dryer vent to extend my smoke stack to the grate have worked out tremendously well.  I haven't moved anything around since I first put these small mods in, and I have incredibly even heat, and great smoke flow.







Anyway, i'm in love all over again with Charbroil, so if anyone is looking at this model, I think it's worth every penny.  The temp dial is junk, like on most of these i'm guessing.  But I bought the Maverick E-732 and that thing is just awesome.  Happy Smoking!


----------



## pops6927 (May 8, 2012)

Glad you love it and you will have tons of great smokes with it!  Maintain it to keep it from rusting out too quickly and it will serve you well!  Now, load 'er up and show us all the great Qview to make our mouths water, lol!  We LOVE to drool!


----------

